# Comcast, use your own receiver?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So comcast is telling me I have to use their receiver that they will rent to me. The only alternative is to use a Tivo, which they will then rent me a cable card for only like $1.50 per month. 

Is there some other receiver I can get that will use the cable card and work correctly?

I actually have directv and have no intention of leaving them. But I want to get the pac 12 network. Since directv doesn't offer it, I'm thinking a TV and Internet bundle from comcast is in order. 

I just want the cheapest package on 1 TV. I'll use a slingbox to get it to the other TVs as needed. 

I only plan on watching this one channel, and only a few times per month. I'll cancel the TV portion after football season, so no term commit. (my main TV watching will be on my existing directv service)

What's the cheapest way to do this? Oh yeah, it needs to be HD.

Surely there must be some device I can tell them is a Tivo, put a cable card in it, and use it without paying Tivo a monthly fee?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can also use hardware in a computer with a cablecard. One of these may work, I have no experience with them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Description=cablecard%20tuner&Submit=ENE


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

This Samsung Cable Box (uses CableCARD) and Streaming Media Player is another option if you don't need a DVR. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GX-SM530CF-Streaming-Player-Built-In/dp/B00EYO241Q

Also a cheaper CableCARD network tuner option (with 3 tuners total) is the SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime. http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Compatible-Streaming-HDHR3-CC/dp/B004HKIB6E It's highly regarded among the HTPC folks that use it.

For HD, Comcast in most markets require you have the HD Technology Fee ($9.95 mo) added to your account in addition to the price of the CableCARD. Now, I have heard some folks receive the HD channels without having that "rate code" added to the billing system with only CableCARD's (no Comcast provided set-tops) so it's one of those YMMV situations.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> This Samsung Cable Box (uses CableCARD) and Streaming Media Player is another option if you don't need a DVR. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GX-SM530CF-Streaming-Player-Built-In/dp/B00EYO241Q
> 
> Also a cheaper CableCARD network tuner option (with 3 tuners total) is the SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime. http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Compatible-Streaming-HDHR3-CC/dp/B004HKIB6E It's highly regarded among the HTPC folks that use it.
> 
> For HD, Comcast in most markets require you have the HD Technology Fee ($9.95 mo) added to your account in addition to the price of the CableCARD. Now, I have heard some folks receive the HD channels without having that "rate code" added to the billing system with only CableCARD's (no Comcast provided set-tops) so it's one of those YMMV situations.


Yeah they told me I'd have to pay that fee unless I had a Tivo. In that case I'd only have to pay $1.50 per month for the cable card.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BlackDynamite said:


> So comcast is telling me I have to use their receiver that they will rent to me. The only alternative is to use a Tivo, which they will then rent me a cable card for only like $1.50 per month.
> 
> Is there some other receiver I can get that will use the cable card and work correctly?


Not a receiver, but there are two- to six-tuner cable card tuners that can be installed in Win 7 or 8 PCs or connected to your Ethernet network from Hauppage, Silicon Dust, or Ceton. The thing I really like is no subscription charge as you would see with TiVo.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

bidger said:


> Not a receiver, but there are two- to six-tuner cable card tuners that can be installed in Win 7 or 8 PCs or connected to your Ethernet network from Hauppage, Silicon Dust, or Ceton. The thing I really like is no subscription charge as you would see with TiVo.


Is there a device that will take a cable card and connect to my tv without connecting it to pc?

I don't want to pay for a tivo subscription either, so I like your suggestion.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> This Samsung Cable Box (uses CableCARD) and Streaming Media Player is another option if you don't need a DVR. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GX-SM530CF-Streaming-Player-Built-In/dp/B00EYO241Q
> 
> Also a cheaper CableCARD network tuner option (with 3 tuners total) is the SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime. http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Compatible-Streaming-HDHR3-CC/dp/B004HKIB6E It's highly regarded among the HTPC folks that use it.
> 
> For HD, Comcast in most markets require you have the HD Technology Fee ($9.95 mo) added to your account in addition to the price of the CableCARD. Now, I have heard some folks receive the HD channels without having that "rate code" added to the billing system with only CableCARD's (no Comcast provided set-tops) so it's one of those YMMV situations.


That Samsung device looks to be exactly what I need. Thanks again!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BlackDynamite said:


> Is there a device that will take a cable card and connect to my tv without connecting it to pc?
> 
> I don't want to pay for a tivo subscription either, so I like your suggestion.


I don't believe so. In my setup I have the Ceton device and tuning adapter in the Living Room along with my Panny 50". I have the HTPC in the bedroom connected to a 46" SONY and Logitech PC surround sound system on a wired Gigabit Ethernet network. I use an Xbox 360 as a media extender so I can watch Recorded or Live TV when I'm in the main room. It's not as daunting a setup as it may seem, but I would say since it seems from what you say in your posts there are others involved in your setup, that would be something to take into account. IOW, the TiVo(s) tends to be simpler to setup.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

no you can't buy your own cable box with any cable co. back in the day I used to use a tv tuner in my pc's and a separate HD to store all of my DVr recordings.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ground_pounder said:


> no you can't buy your own cable box with any cable co.


You can buy a tivo or any other device that supports a cable card like the ones mentioned in post 3 of this thread instead of the box from your provider.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> You can buy a tivo or any other device that supports a cable card like the ones mentioned in post 3 of this thread instead of the box from your provider.


I thought they stopped making the cable cards. i'm just outdated


----------

